# Are You Brave Enough?



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you brave enough to wear a pair of thigh high boots?

I've always wanted a pair. I think it they would be perfect for clubbing, or any occassion when you really want to make a statement.

It's just a matter of finding the right pair and outfit to go with it.


----------



## bellagia (Jan 2, 2008)

hell yah...they are so hot.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep! lol.


----------



## Karren (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohh yeah!! If I could find a pair locally and resonable I'd wear them all the time.. Guess if I'm not afraid to wear womens clothing then these are a slam dunk!! Hahaha


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I would wear them!!


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would, the 1st 3 pics look classy.


----------



## Saja (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the, but I dont know that they would love me.


----------



## fawp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would; I love the look. I bought a pair of black opaque thigh high socks last week that I want to wair with high heeled mary janes and a short sweater dress but I'm having a hell of a time finding the perfect dress. Boots are easier, though, because you can always wear them with black leggings or jeans to tone them done a little.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 2, 2008)

I so would if I had the right outfit.

If I am brave enough to wear knee high white stiletto pointy toe shoes...I am sure I can do thigh high black ones


----------



## yupyupme (Jan 2, 2008)

i personally do not like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think i would. I like the pictures you've posted, but I just don't think they'd suit me.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yupyupme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i personally do not like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> me either. I dont know, they always make me think of Pretty Woman the movie so I always think of a hooker when I see those boots. The only boots I like are cowboy boots


----------



## macface (Jan 3, 2008)

I think they look hot


----------



## katana (Jan 3, 2008)

I think they are beautiful!! I'd wear them!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 3, 2008)

heck no,

i like the look and i feel like i could pull it off

but leather names me so sweaty that i would have to pass on it.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 3, 2008)

Not me kids.


----------



## sali (Jan 3, 2008)

I so would. They're awesome!


----------



## Bexy (Jan 3, 2008)

I think they look really great in all the pics posted. I am not sure I could pull it off though.

I want some black opaque socks like Faith Abagail now to wear with some mary janes though. That sounds so cute.


----------



## fawp (Jan 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think they look really great in all the pics posted. I am not sure I could pull it off though. 
I want some black opaque socks like Faith Abagail now to wear with some mary janes though. That sounds so cute.

I got mine at Forever21 for about five bucks.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the look, don't think it would look good on me ( maybe when I was 20 or so, but not at 37



)


----------



## fawp (Jan 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got mine at Forever21 for about six bucks. http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...4593891&amp;Page=3


----------



## breathless (Jan 3, 2008)

i think they're hot, but i don't think i could try a pair on today and feel comfortable.


----------



## xlola (Jan 3, 2008)

i have mine and looooove them!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 3, 2008)

_I own a few pair, I think they're hot!_


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 4, 2008)

I like them. I just don't wear heels much since i'm tall as hell as is. haha


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 4, 2008)

If I had the body (and legs) I would rock them hardcore - we'd have babies together.


----------



## trebole (Jan 5, 2008)

wwwwwowwwwwww their really hot ^^


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 5, 2008)

I would with the right outfit, those are hot.


----------



## flychick767 (Jan 7, 2008)

I might just give them a try


----------



## monniej (Jan 7, 2008)

i have a pair and they are hot! i've worn them twice this year already!


----------



## Jinx (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PRETTYSECRETS21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you brave enough to wear a pair of thigh high boots?
I've always wanted a pair. I think it they would be perfect for clubbing, or any occassion when you really want to make a statement.

It's just a matter of finding the right pair and outfit to go with it.

Hell yeah, I'd wear them! I had a pair of over the knee, black suede flat heeled boots wayyyyy back in the early '90s that I wish wish WISH I still have, even though I would prefer a heel now.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 10, 2008)

I sometimes go to a club in Sydney called hellfire, they would be perfect for wearing there. But generally no I would not wear them elsewhere.


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 10, 2008)

Would I??? Heck, I did! Back in the early 90's, I owned a pair of grape purple suede thigh high boots... i was in the 10th grade... man, i must have looked like a slut now that i think about it.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a couple of pairs my husband likes me to wear. He thinks them very sexy!!


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

they are sexy, but you can't be shy most definitely hahah because they'll be some haters staring at you


----------



## lilyann86 (Jan 11, 2008)

ohhh yeah, Hook a sista up. I love those!


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Jan 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mustshopnow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they are sexy, but you can't be shy most definitely hahah because* they'll be some haters staring at you*  I think that would be part of the fun. knowing you look good and having other people take notice to.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jan 12, 2008)

Heck, yeah! In a heartbeat




You're right - just need the right outfit. And unfortunately, my clothing budget is quite limited right now.


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Jan 12, 2008)

tigrisjamine, check out greatglam.com

they have cute clothes and decent prices


----------



## MindySue (Jan 12, 2008)

hell yea, love them and own them.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me either. I dont know, they always make me think of Pretty Woman the movie so I always think of a hooker when I see those boots. The only boots I like are cowboy boots Hehe- I was thinking the same thing. Thanks for voicing it.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 13, 2008)

I LOVE these boots but dont think I could ever pull it off. I hate people staring at me too much, that attention makes me really uncomfortable and I get it enough as it is with my big hair, don't think I could handle it lol.

If I ever tried it Id start off with a flat pair... I totally love that pair of slinky looking boots you posted a picture of... one girl is wearing them (2nd pic I think) and they are also in that pic of just boots, the ones with the little flash of red on the inside of the heel. My weakness is little details like that lol does anyone know where to get those boots?! Id buy em and rock em I dont even care lol.


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Jan 13, 2008)

Victorias secret has some. Zappos.com also.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PRETTYSECRETS21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tigrisjamine, check out greatglam.com 
they have cute clothes and decent prices 

Awesome, thanks for the tip!!


----------



## EYE (Jan 15, 2008)

i like them too ,they are classy when they are with right outfit


----------

